# Fear Canada



## Noxx (Jul 16, 2012)

8)


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 17, 2012)

I am afraid, I am V E R Y A F R A I D ! 

BEWARE - Canadians! :twisted: 

(tis always nice to know that there are some on this forum with a sense of humor! ) 8)


----------



## Irons2 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's Canuckistan that I worry about. I lived there. Looks like the Middle East, a bunch of villages, but, instead of a Mosque, the biggest building is a Church. Same mindset, different flavor, and they're right on the Maine Border. :mrgreen:


----------



## Noxx (Jul 18, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> It's Canuckistan that I worry about. I lived there. Looks like the Middle East, a bunch of villages, but, instead of a Mosque, the biggest building is a Church. Same mindset, different flavor, and they're right on the Maine Border. :mrgreen:



Oh well, I guess that I'm one of them 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 18, 2012)

Noxx said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's Canuckistan that I worry about. I lived there. Looks like the Middle East, a bunch of villages, but, instead of a Mosque, the biggest building is a Church. Same mindset, different flavor, and they're right on the Maine Border. :mrgreen:
> ...




Aaawwwwwwwwwww we feel your pain. :| 

Oh wait what is this, my thumb and fore finger are are doing some thing, oh look they are rubbing together playing the worlds smallest violin for you.  

We all still love you.


----------



## Irons2 (Jul 18, 2012)

My parents were from Canuckistan. They infiltrated long ago. What scares me is that there might be more like me out there. :mrgreen:


----------



## tek4g63 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm up near Canada right now. I may have to pop in to see what they are up to. :lol:


----------

